# Professional photographers??



## Sarah-lu (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all
Does anyone know of any professional photographers who do family shots (not sitting stiffly on a chair in a studio though!!) One who would come to your home and do nice fun family shots??
Thanks


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I suppose you have heard of Kathrine Sombold?
I have friends that have had stunning family pictures at their homes, done by her. 

She is not cheap though. 

She does the class portraits for some of the schools and nurseries in Cairo. 

Google her. Or let me know if you need her contact details and I'll pm them to you.


----------



## Sarah-lu (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much - no I hadnt heard of her but have googled her and found details.


----------

